# gaggia new baby fault



## cinodave (Jan 17, 2012)

i have been given a 2nd hand Gaggia New Baby which wasn't working, but had been from new. I have been told it has been regularly descaled as we are in a hard water area.

When you turn the machine on the water heats correctly and the steam wand expresses steam and hot water if required, however when you press the button to express the coffee through the group head, the pump activates immediately, but after a few seconds the tone of the pump changes to a slightly quieter tone and effectively nothing comes through the group head.

I have stripped the machine down and can see deposits of limescale on the outside of the main body around the base. The shaft that runs through the solenoid is tarnished at it's base and slightly up the shaft.

Any ideas please


----------



## cinodave (Jan 17, 2012)

i have re checked my gaggia with the following result. Following the instruction from the manual I have waited for the temperature to rise then when ready to express i have pressed the brew button and a the pump clicks and immediately starts but in the quieter tone. Nothing appears from the brew head or the drip tray.

As per the manual in case of air locks if I express the steam from the wand for 10 to 20 secs with or without the steam switch depressed. Close the steamer off then depress the brew button I get the deeper tone from the pump for 2 0r 3 seconds and a few drips from the brew head, but then the tone changes to the quieter one and the nothing more from the brew head. There is a bit of gurgling from the boiler but nothing from any where else.

cinodave


----------

